# PC für FIFA 15



## MichaelBMG (5. Juli 2014)

*PC für FIFA 15*

Hi,
habe mal eine Frage. Meint ihr das mein PC für Fifa 15 ausreicht ??
AMD FX(tm)-6350 Six-Core Prozessor 3,90 GHz
8 GB Arbeitsspeicher 
GeForce GTX 650 2048 MB





Für eure Antworten wäre ich sehr dankbar !!!!


----------



## Enisra (5. Juli 2014)

wenn du den schon hast: gut möglich, nur die Grafikkarte ist vielleicht etwas schwachbrüstig
wenn den noch kaufen willst: naja


----------



## Herbboy (5. Juli 2014)

MichaelBMG schrieb:


> Hi,
> habe mal eine Frage. Meint ihr das mein PC für Fifa 15 ausreicht ??
> AMD FX(tm)-6350 Six-Core Prozessor 3,90 GHz
> 8 GB Arbeitsspeicher
> ...


Fifa ist traditionell nicht so fordernd, weil es im Kern auch auf der veralteten PS3 laufen muss, aber es kann sein, dass der kommende Teil etwas mehr Power braucht. Wird Fifa15 denn auch für die "alten" KOnsolen rauskommen? Wenn ja, dann wird es Null Probleme geben. Wenn nein, dann sollte trotzdem zumindest die CPU reichen, die Grafikkarte könnte man zur Not ja aufrüsten.


----------



## Bonkic (5. Juli 2014)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Fifa ist traditionell nicht so fordernd, weil es im Kern auch auf der veralteten PS3 laufen muss, aber es kann sein, dass der kommende Teil etwas mehr Power braucht. Wird Fifa15 denn auch für die "alten" KOnsolen rauskommen? Wenn ja, dann wird es Null Probleme geben. Wenn nein, dann sollte trotzdem zumindest die CPU reichen, die Grafikkarte könnte man zur Not ja aufrüsten.



fifa 15 setzt auch auf pc auf die neue ignite engine und wird um einiges fordernder sein als die vorgänger.
mit diesem rechner dürfte es aber wohl kaum probleme geben, sofern die umsetzung sauber programiert ist.


----------



## MichaelBMG (5. Juli 2014)

Ich habe aber vor mir eine Grafikkarte zu holen welche würdet ihr mir denn empfehlen ???


----------



## Enisra (5. Juli 2014)

MichaelBMG schrieb:


> Ich habe aber vor mir eine Grafikkarte zu holen welche würdet ihr mir denn empfehlen ???



keine Titan Black, die ist zu teuer für die Leistung
Naja, es würde auf jedenfall mal helfen was du ausgeben willst


----------



## MichaelBMG (5. Juli 2014)

bis 200 €


----------



## svd (5. Juli 2014)

Ach, bis FIFA endlich da ist, kannst du ja noch ein klein wenig dazusparen und dir eine "Radeon R9 280X" holen.
Mit 200€ Budget säßest du so ziemlich zwischen zwei Leistungsklassen, mit Tendenz zur unteren der beiden.


----------



## Herbboy (5. Juli 2014)

svd schrieb:


> Ach, bis FIFA endlich da ist, kannst du ja noch ein klein wenig dazusparen und dir eine "Radeon R9 280X" holen.
> Mit 200€ Budget säßest du so ziemlich zwischen zwei Leistungsklassen, mit Tendenz zur unteren der beiden.



Naja, eine R9 280 für 190€ ist jetzt auch nicht so weit weg von einer 280X  ^^  Zudem: wen "man" bisher mit einer GTX 650 zufrieden war, die schon damals, als die neu war, eher nur Einsteigerklasse war, wäre auch "nur" eine R9 270X eine Riesensteigerung  Wichtig wäre auch: was für ein Netzteil ist denn vorhanden?


----------



## svd (5. Juli 2014)

Ach so, ich dachte, die kleine 280 wäre näher an der 270X, als an ihrer großen Schwester.


----------



## MichaelBMG (5. Juli 2014)

Thermaltake Hamburg 530 Watt Netzteil !!!


----------



## svd (5. Juli 2014)

Passt super.


----------



## Herbboy (5. Juli 2014)

svd schrieb:


> Ach so, ich dachte, die kleine 280 wäre näher an der 270X, als an ihrer großen Schwester.


 ich weiß nciht genau, wie die sich positioniert, aber auch wenn die "nur" 10% schneller ist, reicht das an sich.


----------



## Shadow_Man (5. Juli 2014)

Das sollen übrigens die Systemanforderungen für FIFA 15 sein:

Empfohlene Spezifikationen:


Betriebssystem: Windows Vista/7/8/8.1 (64-bit) 
CPU: Intel i5-2550K mit 3.4Ghz 
RAM: 8GB 
Benötigter Festplattenspeicher: 15.0 GB 
Unterstützte Grafikkarten: ATI Radeon HD 6870, NVIDIA GTX 460 
DirectX: 11.0 
 Empfohlene Mindestanforderung:


Betriebssystem: Windows Vista/7/8/8.1 (64-bit)
CPU: Intel Q6600 Core2 Quad mit 2.4Ghz
RAM: 4GB
Benötigter Festplattenspeicher: 15.0 GB
Minimale unterstützte Grafikkarten: ATI Radeon HD 5770, NVIDIA GTX 650
DirectX: 11.0

Quelle


----------



## MichaelBMG (7. Juli 2014)

Was haltet ihr denn von der GTX 660 ???
Und wenn nicht die welche würdet ihr denn jetzt holen 280 oder 270 x ??


----------



## svd (7. Juli 2014)

Wenn du die GTX660 günstig bekommst, also, unter 100€, wär sie okay. Ist eine liebe kleine Karte, in Verbindung mit einem guten Prozessor noch recht gut für FullHD geeignet.
Aber bei aktuellen und/oder aufwändigen Spielen schwächelt sie schon ein wenig. Da müssen Filter und Grafik-/PhysXeffekte heruntergeschraubt werden.

Und ob du dir eine 270X oder 280 holst, entscheidet in erster Linie das Budget, in zweiter Linie, um welches Modell genau es sich handelt.

edit: Falls du unter 170€ bleiben möchtest, würde ich eine Sapphire Dual-X OC, Gigabyte WindForce 3X OC, MSI Gaming 2G oder ASUS Direct CU II TOP mit dem 270X holen.
Kannst du über 180€ ausgeben, dann eine der entsprechenden 280 Karten. Der Zehner würde sich schon wegen der 3GB VRAM, statt derer nur 2, lohnen.
Und der höheren Shaderanzahl, etc.


----------



## Herbboy (7. Juli 2014)

Die GTX 660 würde wohl reichen, aber eine R9 270X ist da schon deutlich stärker. Ne GTX 660 kostet wohl ca 130-140€, und da bekomst Du auch schon eine AMD R9 270 ohne X, die ist bereist 10% schneller. Eine 270X ist sogar 20-25% schneller. 

Wenn es Dein Budget zulässt, wäre die R9 280 natürlich besser, damit hast Du dann mehr Leistung. Aber eine R9 270X würde sicher auch gut reichen - hängt von Dir ab. Ne R9 280 kostet 180€ Sapphire Radeon R9 280 Dual-X OC, 3GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort, lite retail (11230-00-20G) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland  ne 270X ab 150€ Sapphire Radeon R9 270X Dual-X, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort, lite retail (11217-01-20G) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland  das sind 30€ Unterschied, ca 20%, und der Leistungsunterschied ist wohl bei ca 15%. Also an sich zahlst Du ein bisschen "zu viel" drauf mit der R9 280.

Schau aber vorher mal unbedingt nach, wie lang eine Grafikkarte überhaupt sein darf, damit die in Dein Gehäuse passt


----------



## MichaelBMG (7. Juli 2014)

Okay also würde ich sagen das ich mir die Radeon R9 280 hole diese bekommt man für 200 € !!!


----------



## MichaelBMG (7. Juli 2014)

Hat man denn mit der R9 280 ein bisschen ruhe ?? Oder muss man da in 1 Jahr wieder was neues kaufen


----------



## Herbboy (7. Juli 2014)

Das hängt natürlich immer von den Ansprüchen ab, manch einem wäre eine R9 280 schon JETZT zu wenig   es gibt halt "freaks", die wollen maximale Details mit 100 Bildern pro Sekunde   Aber eine R9 280 reicht für maximale Details derzeit aus, und in nem Jahr wird die auf keinen Fall so schwach sein, dass sie die DANN neuesten Game nur noch auf niedrigsten Details schafft.  Für ca 200€ bekommst Du nix besseres, eine R8 280X für ca 230€ wäre halt nochmal 10-15% schneller. Das heißt: mal angenommen, in nem Jahr läuft ein Spiel mit der R9 280 auf hohen Details mit nur noch 30 FPS, dann sind es mit der R9 280X auch nur 33 FPS.


----------



## MichaelBMG (7. Juli 2014)

Alles klar habe mir gerade die R9 280 von Asus für 199 € bestellt !!!


----------



## Herbboy (7. Juli 2014)

In Dein Gehäuse passt die aber? Weil die fast 29cm lang ist, kann je nach dem knapp werden


----------



## MichaelBMG (7. Juli 2014)

Habe ein Midi tower !! Und habe gerade mal nachgeschaut !!! Momentan würde die "neue" Grafikkarte gegen meine Festplatte kommen. Aber wenn ich die Festplatte hoch oder runter versetze würde das gehen !!


----------



## svd (7. Juli 2014)

Dann ist das ja kein Thema.


----------



## Herbboy (7. Juli 2014)

Musst nur schauen, ob die Karte nicht doch an den Rahmen dranstößt, auch wenn die Platte weg ist. Aber zur Not hilft ja auch Dr.Flex


----------



## MichaelBMG (7. Juli 2014)

Ja dann Danke ich euch für eure guten Antworten hat mir sehr geholfen !!


----------



## MichaelBMG (9. Juli 2014)

Hi,
habe gerade die R9 280 in meinem PC eingebaut !! Der pc erkennt sie auch an !! Aber mein Problem ist jetzt das mein PC sehr langsam geworden ist seit dem Einbau ! Und ich finde nicht den richtigen aktuellen Treiber habe im moment nur die Standart Treiber.
Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir noch mal helfen


----------



## svd (9. Juli 2014)

Warst du denn schon auf der AMD Homepage und hast dort nach den TReibern gesucht? Das dürfte aktuell die Version 14.4 sein.


----------



## MichaelBMG (9. Juli 2014)

Habe ihn gerade gefunden  Jetzt hoffe ich mal das der Schwarze Rand danach weg geht !!! Habe die richtige Auflösung gewählt trotzdem habe ich kein Vollbild !!!


----------



## svd (9. Juli 2014)

Na, dann drück ich die Daumen, dass nach der Installation alles problemlos klappt.


----------



## Herbboy (9. Juli 2014)

MichaelBMG schrieb:


> Habe ihn gerade gefunden  Jetzt hoffe ich mal das der Schwarze Rand danach weg geht !!! Habe die richtige Auflösung gewählt trotzdem habe ich kein Vollbild !!!


 
Du hast ne AMD-Karte und nutzt HDMI? Das kann man im Catalyt Control Center einstellen, müsste da gleich mal bei meinem PC nachsehen - irgendwo bei Anzeigen&Monitore oder so


----------



## svd (9. Juli 2014)

Gefunden? Im Control Center unter "Digitale Flachbildschirme", weiter zu den "Skalierungsoptionen", dort beim "Overscan" auf 0% regeln, bzw. auf einen Wert, der passt.


----------



## MichaelBMG (9. Juli 2014)

Ja habe es gefunden und angepasst Danke. Habe noch eine Frage bei NVIDIA gab es ein Programm das nannte sich GeForce Experience wo man Spiele optimieren konnte und benachrichtigt wurde wenn es einen neuen Treiber gibt.
Gibt es das bei AMD auch ???


----------



## Herbboy (9. Juli 2014)

Bin mir da nicht sicher, ob AMD "Gaming Evolved" auch so was ist, das ist im aktuellen Treiberpaket dabei. Aber ich halte von so was eh nicht viel. Du solltest das Spiel so anpassen, wie es DIR gefällt: die einen wollen weniger Details, aber mehr Bilder pro Sekunde, die anderen die möglichst beste Grafik, auch wenn es ab und an ruckelt, und wieder andere ne Mischung. Mit Deiner neuen Karte wirst Du aber erstmal keine Sorgen bei hohen Details haben.

und wegen neuen Treibern: so alle 3-4 Monate kommen im Schnitt neue, aber wenn man keine Probleme mit einem Spiel hat, ist es nicht schlim, wenn man nicht den allerneuesten Treiber hat. Ich hab auch erst vor 2 Wochen das erste Mal seit 6 Monaten mal nach nem neuen Treiber geschaut. Mich würde es MEHR stören, wenn im Hintergrund ständig ein Tool läuft, das meine Games checkt und nach Treiberupdates schaut


----------



## MichaelBMG (26. Juli 2014)

Hi,
habe nochmal eine Frage lohnt es sich jetzt nochmal 8 GB Arbeitsspeicher zu kaufen ??? Wurde mir von einem Bekannten empfohlen !!!
 Danke für eure Antworten !!!


----------



## svd (27. Juli 2014)

Nö. Das bringt nix.


----------



## samsdas (15. Oktober 2015)

*ATI 280x ist eine gute Wahl für dich*



Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Das sollen übrigens die Systemanforderungen für FIFA 15 sein:
> 
> Empfohlene Spezifikationen:
> 
> ...



Ganz lieb von dir die Mindestanforderungen zu Posten, aber stimmen tut das leider nicht ganz denn die ATI 5770, einer sehr gute Karte seinerzeit, hat Mikroruckler bei Fifa 15, nicht schlimm aber auch nicht schön. Mit einer R9 270x sieht das schon anders aus, da läuft Fifa 15 absolut Ruckelfrei in höchster Einstellung, dem Ursprünglichen Fragesteller Rate ich zur R9 280x, die passt in sein Budget, hat im Vergleich zur R9 270x die neue Architektur verbaut (eine 270 ist eigentlich eine verbesserte 7950/7970), ein 500 Watt netzteil von Enermax oder anderen wertigen Hersteller genügt vollkommen.
Im übrigen reicht ein hochgetakteter I3 4160 oder besser noch ein 4330 völlig aus, der I3 4340 gibt es unter 140€ mehr sollte man für einen Dualcore nicht bezahlen.

Gehäusemäßig empfehle ich dir Thermaltek, gute Qualität und viel Platz für wenig Geld.


----------



## luki0710 (15. Oktober 2015)

samsdas schrieb:


> Ganz lieb von dir die Mindestanforderungen zu Posten, aber stimmen tut das leider nicht ganz denn die ATI 5770, einer sehr gute Karte seinerzeit, hat Mikroruckler bei Fifa 15, nicht schlimm aber auch nicht schön. Mit einer R9 270x sieht das schon anders aus, da läuft Fifa 15 absolut Ruckelfrei in höchster Einstellung, dem Ursprünglichen Fragesteller Rate ich zur R9 280x, die passt in sein Budget, hat im Vergleich zur R9 270x die neue Architektur verbaut (eine 270 ist eigentlich eine verbesserte 7950/7970), ein 500 Watt netzteil von Enermax oder anderen wertigen Hersteller genügt vollkommen.
> Im übrigen reicht ein hochgetakteter I3 4160 oder besser noch ein 4330 völlig aus, der I3 4340 gibt es unter 140€ mehr sollte man für einen Dualcore nicht bezahlen.
> 
> Gehäusemäßig empfehle ich dir Thermaltek, gute Qualität und viel Platz für wenig Geld.


Ein bisschen spät jetzt zu schreiben welche er hätte kaufen sollen [emoji6].


----------

